# Obama’s 'Law of the Sea' Treaty Spreads the Wealth Around



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Law of the Sea Treaty once again rears its ugly head in U.S. Senate*

_By Steven Groves The Heritage Foundation_
It's bad enough when American tax dollars are blown on government-created debacles such as Solyndra and "Operation Fast and Furious." But at least in those instances the expenditures carried a bare modicum of democratic legitimacy.
What if, on the other hand, the U.S. Treasury was raided for billions of dollars, which were then redistributed to the rest of the world by an international bureaucracy headquartered in Kingston, Jamaica?
That's what will surely happen if the U.S. Senate gives its advice and consent to the United Nations Convention on the Law of the Sea, a deeply flawed treaty that was rejected by President Ronald Reagan in 1982. (The treaty was revived by President Clinton, who sent it to the Senate in 1994. It has languished there ever since.) The Obama administration is pushing for Senate action on the treaty, and Sen. John Kerry, D-Mass., is currently scheduling a series of hearings to extol the purported benefits of LOST, the first of which is set for May 23.

Read more: http://nation.foxnews.com/law-sea-treaty/2012/05/21/obama-s-law-sea-treaty-spreads-wealth-around#ixzz1vuPfNsvb​


----------



## Meat Eater (Jan 27, 2012)

There is no United Nations with out U.S. $$$$. Shut the flow of money off. If a country needs help let them ask for it. If they are a friend help them out to a point. If they hate us, fuck them!


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

Meat Eater said:


> There is no United Nations with out U.S. $$$$. Shut the flow of money off. If a country needs help let them ask for it. If they are a friend help them out to a point. If they hate us, fuck them!


 Help- U.K and Australia
Fuck em- Everyone else


----------



## 7costanza (Aug 29, 2006)

The UK is way past the tipping point and cannot be saved without a few million rounds of ammo and a few patriots.


----------

